# Same as REO?



## BigAnt (14/11/14)

No insults intended........

Would this be classed as the same as the Reo's I hear so much about?

http://vapage.com/vaporizers/v-mod/vmod-xl-premium-kit.html


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

There's quite a few squonkers out there, (where you squeeze the bottle to bottom feed the juice into the atomizer). This one looks like a cartomizer non rebuildable atomizer hybrid. So pretty different other than the squonking part. In the write up it says you can get 3 days of serious vaping off the 18650 battery, I'd love to see that haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (14/11/14)

It does mention the 510 threading, will this allow for other attys?


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

Compatible with 510 cartomizers I think. Don't think it will work with any kind of standard bottom fed atomizer. Could be wrong. Either way, once you factor in shipping, this wont be that much cheaper than getting yourself a proper Reo. Not to mention you might be waiting a couple months knowing our postal service.


----------



## Al3x (14/11/14)

Check out the sunbox E7


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

Al3x said:


> sunbox E7



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sunbox/543125119077591

very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

